# Ufc 205



## Kickboxer101 (Nov 12, 2016)

So tonight the first card in New York for a very long time. Should be good fights.

Mcgreggor vs Alvarez got to go with Alvarez styles make fights and if mcgreggor can't finish it early Alvarez will take him down at will and ground and pound him. We've seen mcgreggors cardio isn't the best and he puts 100% into every shot and he can get rocked so I pick Alvarez by decision.

Thompson vs woodley got to the go with Thompson best striker in the game and has great takedown defence and is hard to hit I say he either blitzes him early and puts him away in 2 or picks him apart all night.

The other fights I'm not to sure about I'd say weidman will beat Romero and miesha Tate will beat Pennington due to the experience.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 12, 2016)

Reckon Connor will prevail. Seems a lot more prepared in himself now. That defeat in Vegas will have really stung. Reckon Eddie is going to get smashed. Yeah, big fan of Miesha Tate and would love to see her win tonight, or this morning depending on the location.


----------

